# DUNDEE-NEWPORT FERRY "ABERCRAIG " FINAL SAILING



## Largplaw (Oct 2, 2020)

HI There,
I am new here was wondering if the ABERCRAIG ferries last sailing was 18th August 1966 Dundee-Newport.Wanted to know if this was actually the last time she sailed I have the framed pic with original ticket.
The white sticker is on the back of this pic. 

Regards
David


----------



## falconer (Apr 30, 2006)

Largplaw said:


> HI There,
> I am new here was wondering if the ABERCRAIG ferries last sailing was 18th August 1966 Dundee-Newport.Wanted to know if this was actually the last time she sailed I have the framed pic with original ticket.
> The white sticker is on the back of this pic.
> 
> ...


David

I am a blown-away Dundonian and have asked some retired seafarers in Dundee













if they would know, perhaps will get and answer soon, meantime they sent me an image of both the ferries, i will attach and hope it gets to you

Ian


----------



## falconer (Apr 30, 2006)

Largplaw said:


> HI There,
> I am new here was wondering if the ABERCRAIG ferries last sailing was 18th August 1966 Dundee-Newport.Wanted to know if this was actually the last time she sailed I have the framed pic with original ticket.
> The white sticker is on the back of this pic.
> 
> ...


Seemingly the date is correct, the attached book maybe of interest


----------

